# I started Viraloid..



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2006)

Only the 6th day into and today will be my first day working out on it.

So far, my mood has been, well, confident most of the time, but well see.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a T-Booster, correct?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Just a T-Booster, correct?



it's the stuff Shawn Ray uses!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Just a T-Booster, correct?




Yeah well see.  I doubt everything I buy, so my judgement wont be flawed by the average person's "I paid money for this, so it DOES work" bullshit.  If this shit sucks, I will say it.

Reason why I passed up others and tried this, is cuz my friend who loves juice, stopped taking it, then took this shit and loved it.  I think he went through 6 bottles(?)  Anyway, when a steroid user swears by something like this, a steroid user who is pretty big then and now, and most importantly, my friend, I thought Id give it a shot since it was $42 shipped.


----------



## topolo (Mar 21, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's the stuff Shawn Ray uses!



Then it must be good........


----------



## fireball (Mar 22, 2006)

i tried it.  didn't do shit!


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 22, 2006)

fireball said:
			
		

> i tried it.  didn't do shit!


Figured so.


----------



## Nachez (Mar 22, 2006)

its good for PCT! after superdrol or halodrol 50 ! along with your nolva


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> its good for PCT! after superdrol or halodrol 50 ! along with your nolva



Whats PCT?

I forget what day Im on, but im angry and horny.


----------



## xenomorff (Mar 23, 2006)

I tried it and it didn't do shit for me.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 25, 2006)

Shit im angry and horny every day of my life, gear or no gear.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 25, 2006)

mattd46612 said:
			
		

> Shit *im angry and horny every day of my life*, gear or no gear.


You really should work on that.  Well, at least the anger part.


----------



## LAM (Mar 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Anyway, when a steroid user swears by something like this, a steroid user who is pretty big then and now, and most importantly, my friend, I thought Id give it a shot since it was $42 shipped.



any steroid user that claims better results from an OTC supplement has NO clue how to properly administer or cycle steroids.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 25, 2006)

It didnt do shit for me either, besides make me breakout. And a little strength


----------



## Mags (Mar 25, 2006)

mattd46612 said:
			
		

> Shit im angry and horny every day of my life, gear or no gear.


 
True.

I heard viraloid is aload of shit like most of these types of supplements.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2006)

Feeling anxious today.  I hate it.  But Ive had shit on mind anyway.  At the gym though, I found myself wanted and doing more sets.  Might be nothing though.  

Ill post back in a few days.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 27, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Feeling anxious today.  I hate it.  But Ive had shit on mind anyway.  At the gym though, I found myself wanted and doing more sets.  Might be nothing though.
> 
> Ill post back in a few days.


Any major or noticeable differences thus far in strength or recovery?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 27, 2006)

LAM said:
			
		

> any steroid user that claims better results from an OTC supplement has NO clue how to properly administer or cycle steroids.




I guess I missed the part where he said he got BETTER results...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I guess I missed the part where he said he got BETTER results...



Yeah thank you.  Myself or my friend never said these will work better, but I wanted to see why my roided freind would pass up juice for this stuff, so I bought some.

Anyway to answer how the strength and recovery goes, I am not sure.  My exercises were changing every week, so I dont know.  This next week would be the real test.

After last Friday, Ive done extra sets cuz I felt like I could do more.  Lousy answer I know, but it was either do this OR do more weight from the get go.  Isnt that what a roid user would feel like?  

Recovery?  Well are you asking recovery from workout to workout or after a few days?  From workout to workout, I guess fast, cuz of what I described above.  Days after, no, its the same.  Sore for 2-3 days.  Actually last week I was sore longer than usual.

Up to this point, would I buy another bottle?  No, I would try something else, but I am only half way through the pills.  Only reason why I say this now is, 1, I am pessimistic about anything/everything and 2, what I have already noticed in the gym could be just from having 'good' days.  My mood was the only thing thats drastically changed.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> My mood was the only thing thats drastically changed.



How so? Are you having mood swings, or are you tilted in one direction (always happy, always pissed)? I have absolutely zero experience with test boosters, and I'm quite curious.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> How so? Are you having mood swings, or are you tilted in one direction (always happy, always pissed)? I have absolutely zero experience with test boosters, and I'm quite curious.



Fuck, hah! Its actually 50-50.  Like today for example, I was completely confident in getting a job interview and asking this hottie out from Duffys. (God damn her tits and ass are still imbeded in my mind).

The other 50 makes me angry but its controllable.  The anxiety is the only thing that bothers me.  Its like these days would be depressing days, but instead I feel anxious.  Its not good, but considering the latter, I am not sure whats worse.

I went up 10lbs in Yates rows and will go up again next time cuz I finished my workout scheme with the weight.  E.g. 245lbs 4x6


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2006)

*Finished*

One bottle down.
How did it work?  Mostly mood swings, not bad ones though, confidence, anger, horniness.
Stronger?  Didnt notice too much. 
Recommened?  No.  It WAS only one bottle, but I have very little positive feedback to influence others.  It may have been better with another bottle if 'load' was a need, but I wasnt told a load wasnt needed.


----------

